# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Books by Janusz Jaroslawski

## Trygve S

Hi

What are your opinions of the books by Janusz Jaroslawski for use as reference books for collectors?
- _"The British Pattern 1796 Cavalry Sword & other Derivatives"
- "Russian Swords - Collections Catalogue"
- "German Swords XVIII - XX Century"
_
In general, how good are they regarding
- identification of swords (production places and periods; cutlers and distributors etc)?
- telling what kind of units used them, when, were they exported and used by several nations etc.?

Does _"The British Pattern 1796 Cavalry Sword & other Derivatives"_ provide new and more useful information than _"The British Cavalry Sword 1788-1912: Some New Perspectives"_ by Richard Dellar?
How does _"Russian Swords - Collections Catalogue"_ cover the period of 1789-1815?
How does _"German Swords XVIII - XX Century"_ cover the period of 1789-1815, and which states are covered in this period?

Any information and ideas on these books would be very welcome, thanks  :Smilie: 

Regards,
Trygve

----------

